# Wyndham & Worldmark Maintenance Fees



## Sharkie_Fan (Jun 17, 2012)

I've just started my search for information on this board - after almost making an impulse buy on ebay (which wouldn't have been a terrible choice, but already it seems may not be the best choice).

When I asked in the newbie forum for advice, both Wyndham and Worldmark were suggested as possible choices for our use - which would primarily be around within driving distance of the central coast of California.  More often than not, Tahoe, with the occasional disneyland trip thrown in.  And, on rare occasion, Disneyworld (although our previous trips to DW, we had the grandparents tag along as well, and so we all split the cost for a huge house...)

As I've started exploring Wyndham & Worldmark, though, there are huge ranges of maintenance fees - and I see posts referencing "high fees".. but as of yet, I haven't found the magic list that shows what "high fees" are versus "reasonable" fees.

I've seen auctions on ebay with fees in the range of $4.00 / 1000 points, and others with fees in the range of $7.00 / 1000 points.  Not sure if those are the two ends of the spectrum, or if those are both in the middle?

If there's a magic list somewhere, or if you all can just tell me what's what, I'd love to know what a reasonable fee /1000 points is for both Wyndham AND Worldmark.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 17, 2012)

The Worldmark fee  schedule is  the same for all owners  (a base fee of about $150 plus about $115/2500 credits (rounded up to the next 2500) 

Wyndham fees vary resort to resort (actually hoa to hoa)  fees under $5/1000 points are considered low (under $4/1000 very low...and fees over $6/1000 considerd high, and over $7 very high...$5.40 is about average


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 17, 2012)

First thing to keep in mind is  ebay MFs are often wrong for many reasons.
 So, if you want the actual MF go to MF  spreadsheet(magic list) on Wyndham Forum  and decide or  ask that original owner e-mail you a copy of his membership account showing what he was actually paying. Also,  for unknown reasons some owners   elect to be billed monthly and pay $8.00 rather than having charged to credit card for free!

Then there is trade off in MF and ARP.

As Ron pointed out CWA  membership fee which is average of some 56 resorts  is $4.89 plus $.51 POA fee which is fixed.  Best available.

However, keep in mind there are some 60K members here  and  tens of thousands of others looking for low HOA fee!. Wyndham points are points. So, there is a lot a competition when less than $4.00.

So, there is a trade off. Do you pay say $1,000 up front  to get low HOA fee that will save you  a $100 a year vs   paying a $1.00  but paying $100 extra a year unto eternity?

Then there is that  ever lurking SA Demon.  If resorts low HOA fee is due to low reserves then you will get forked with a big SA.


----------



## LLW (Jun 17, 2012)

This is the WM fee schedule:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34503

A typical 2 bedroom unit in high season costs 10K credits, thus $634 a year.

I don't know what a typical Wyndham 2 bedroom costs in MF, but have heard that many cost 40%-50% higher than WM, and there are many more transaction fees in Wyndham than WM.

You may want to also read the WM and Wyn owners boards for more info. WM's is www.wmowners.com .


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 17, 2012)

If you make multiple reservations you might have to pay additional housekeeping fees.  A discussion of the housekeeping fees and a fee table can be found here. (Another WorldMark owners site). Aside from a tax on reservations at some of the resorts, there are not many other fees that you would run into in the WorldMark system.  There are some reservations for cash options, but I wouldn't put those in the fee category.


----------



## DAman (Jun 17, 2012)

WM bonus time is nice too. Plus inventory specials. 

I purchased WM to fill in the gap for California and Oregon. We have used it for bonus time so far in Windsor and Oceanside. I have 12000 credits which is enough for a annual 3 bedroom at most locations. I am still figuring out the planning part and which locations I need to reserve at 13 months out. 

Marina Dunes(Monterey area) appears to be a tough location to get into. Pismo as well.

My MF are $183 a quarter(I think-that's close if not exact).


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Jun 18, 2012)

Appreciate all the responses.

Worldmark is looking better and better.  We just stayed at Marina Dunes last year for our 10th wedding anniversary.  Even better than a resort within driving distance is a resort within biking distance. 

Glad to finally know where those magic little lists are.   And good to know what reasonable rates are and what the crappy ones are!


----------

